# Should I Trust Them?



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

OK, I need to replace my Ez-Lift round bar W/D hitch (with separate friction sway control), so I've been reading every posting on the site for a couple of months to educate myself. Well, feeling pretty good about the knowledge I've gained from my fellow Outbackers, I headed to a local hitch dealer to check prices and selection.

During the course of the conversation on dual-cam setups, the dealer (also the owner)stated that after the new hitch was installed (Reese/Titan trunnion bar) that I may not even need sway control or I may only need one cam at best (even though my Ram 1500 HEMI was only a glorified grocery-getter).

Now, I've read all the debates and recommendations on all the brands and setups and I don't think I've once heard of using a single cam. Much less "not" using sway control at all on a 1/2 ton truck. So I'm thinking this guy may know hitches but not W/D.

Thoughts?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't think he even know hitches. The "Dual" cam is a two cam system for a reason. I have no idea how he could say you " may only need one cam at best "









Run do not walk to another dealer.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Run.......RUNUUUUN 
A single cam....how...what um... OK no way they even works!








Seriously, that set up would likely send the truck into an uncontrolled push







and you and everyone in it to a grave. 
People like this really scare me&#8230;suppose you were a newbie and didn't know any better and jump in your truck and pull off the lot with your wife and kids in tow. My skin crawls just thinking about a situation like that. 
The purpose of the cams is to keep tension applied to the detents located at the end of the torsion bar. The cams in this hitch setup essentially keeps the trailer centered.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

uhhhh, yeah. Find someone else...


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm fairly new here and my knowledge on and about wdh is very limited, but are you sure the dealer was talking about a dual cam system and not a trunion based system with additional sway bars ??? Those I can see you only needing one, but a dual cam.. that's why it is called that, uses two ...


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep. I've decided to purchase from one of the many online retailers and install myself. I think I'm even going to spring for the extra $120 for a tongue weight scale so I have an even better idea of what I'm dealing with. Would try a truck scale but the nearest is an hour away.
Thanks for everyone's comments. I was hoping someone who had been in business as long as this retailer would have been more knowledgeable, but I knew something didn't smell right.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I recommend the Equal-i-zer hitch. It is a very simple system that has built-in sway control. I started out with a trunion-bars-with-chains setup, along with a sway control device. Pulling my 29BHS with a half-ton Suburban was not pleasant. Over the winter, I switched ove to a 3/4-ton Crew Cab pickup and still wasn't satisfied with that hitch and sway setup. The truck helped, but the trailer still swayed. Switching to the Equal-i-zer made all the difference in the world. I have no sway at all, even with high cross-winds, semi-trailers, etc.

I ordered it through RVWholsalers and installed it myself in about four hours. It took a couple trips to get it dialed in correctly, but once properly adjusted, the trailer tows wonderfully.

Just my experienced opinion.

Mike


----------

